# Supplements for a medicated FET cycle?



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I'm hoping to embark on my 6th transfer (5th FET) in a month or so. Except pregnacare and 5mg folic acid, I'm not taking anything. I've identified some supplements that might help such as:
Selenium
Vit C
Zinc
Iron
Vit B complex and B6
Bee propolis
Omega 3 fish oil
Resvertarol

My question is: is there much point in taking supplements for an FET cycle? Anything I'm missing? 

Thanks,

Xx


----------



## buis (Jul 25, 2007)

Evening, have you had a look at the page 'angel bump's pregnacy /fertiliy protocol!!' ? dont know how to do a link but its under starting out- comlimentry and holistic approaches. have a look. its terrible but i cant remember exactly what i took def selenium, zinc folic acid - think i took the pregicare 'mix' plus selenium. and DRINK DRINK DRINK. 
i think it is worth it. have to do the best you can to give it your best shot, so you dont think damm, if only i had (or hadnt) done..... but also within your own limits cos i also think stressing abuout how and what to do can be counterproductive if you know what i mean.
good luck


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, I think sometimes you just need to go with what you think is best. There is no right or wrong to this. I tried absolutely everything at one point or another. During one fet I was swallowing nearly 50 tablets a day, and none of the fets were successful and my fresh cycles all ended in me developing ohss. For my last cycle which was a fresh cycle I took pregnacare and frolic acid 5 mg and didn't bother with any other things. I did maya massage and I now have my beautiful twin boys. 
It can cause too much stress worrying about all the things you should or shouldn't try. Drink plenty, I was drinking 3 litres a day.  Good luck. 

Emma xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Thanks for replying. I have a look at that Buis. Thanks. I'm getting to that point of desperation when I just want it o work nd I'm running out of options. I might give a few a go. Would you recommend maya massage? Congrats on your twin boys missE. 

Xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

I would definitely recommend maya massage. I did acupuncture for previous cycles and never felt any benefit but really benefited from maya and the girl who I went to was so knowledgeable in Ivf protocols. It is expensive but definitely worth every penny. It also helped me relax and de-stress. Just don't put yourself under too much pressure with supplements, the most important is the folic acid and possibly a good prenatal vitamin. 

Good luck

Emma xx


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Miss E,

Thanks. I looked into the maya massage a bit and it certainly looks relaxing. I didn't realise that it was on your tummy thought. I have an ileostomy so guess it wouldn't be possible for me. Glad you found it helped. 

Xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

The girl I went to uses a range of techniques, she does maya but she has perfected her own technique on it using reike, crystals, reflexology. If you are interested you should contact them and ask to see if it would be suitable for you. I hope you can find something that helps.

Good luck
Emma xx


----------

